# Cafe Rio Deer Burritos



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Ingredients

2 to 3 pound vension or elk roast
1 bottle of A-1 sauce
1/2 tsp. pepper
1 1/2 cup salsa
Juice of 2 limes
3/4 cup brown sugar

Put roast in crock-pot. Mix remaining ingredients into a sauce and cover and cook to well done, about 7 to 8 hours on low. Shred the meat afterwards

Creamy Cilantro Dressing
3 Fresh tomatillos cut into quarters
1 pkg Ranch Buttermilk dressing mix
1 cup Mayo
1/3 to 1/2 cup buttermilk
1 cup fresh cilantro
2 cloves crushed garlic
1/4 tsp. crushed cayenne pepper

Combine all ingredients in a blender and refrigerate.

Rice:

Substitute 1 small can of chicken broth fot equal amount of water on rice package directions. Add 2 Tbsp. lemon juice and 2 Tbsp. lime juice. After its cooked, add desired amount of chopped cilantro to your taste.

Next Layer:

Warm Tortillas
Cilantro/Lime Rice
Black beans
Add shred deer meat
Cheese
Leaf lettuce
Chopped tomatoes
Creaming Cilantro dressing
Wrap or eat like a salad.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow this looks amazing! Have you tried it or did someone just give it to you?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I just tried a twist on this recipe that was magnificent: instead of venison I used a pork roast and instead of A-1 I used a bottle of Famous Dave's BBQ sauce. Tasty stuff!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

This sounds pretty good. I think i'll test it out tomorrow night. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Might have to try this out. Thanks.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

My wonderful wife and I tried this recipe this last weekend, and I can say it was awesome! We used elk rump roast, and used BBQ sauce instead of A1. I'd recommend this one for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

MMM...Yummo! I wanna try some!


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I will try that recipe this weekend, sounds awesome!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I did a twist on my recipe last night with Daves BBQ and I actually like it better. I also did the pork roast.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

IN your tomatillo dressing, replace the Mayo with sour cream.......it tastes better.


----------

